# Just saying Hi!



## Guardian (Nov 11, 2007)

Howdy from Texas folks.  I'm not new to the arts, been practicing for 20+ in American Freestyle Karate (Professor Danny Anderson's).  I've been trained in Hand to Hand Combat (A mixture of Judo/Jujitsu and) back in the military days.  I've dabbled in Kenpo and TKD.  I just happened to be surfing the net and found this forum, so I thought I would give it it a shot.  So far I like what I see, thanks for letting me join.


----------



## Jai (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum. I see we have another Texan joining the ranks. You guys and gals are everywhere.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Guardian (Nov 11, 2007)

Jai said:


> Hello there and welcome to the forum. I see we have another Texan joining the ranks. You guys and gals are everywhere.


 

LOL, thanks folks, well, we are a big state


----------

